# Marino si è dimesso da Sindaco di Roma



## admin (8 Ottobre 2015)

Ignazio Marino, poco fa, ha rassegnato le dimissioni da Sindaco di Roma. Lo stesso Marino ha dichiarato:"Lo faccio per l'interesse di Roma. Ma ho 20 giorni per ripensarci".

Seguiranno aggiornamenti.


----------



## Andrea89 (8 Ottobre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ignazio Marino, poco fa, ha rassegnato le dimissioni da Sindaco di Roma. Lo stesso Marino ha dichiarato:"Lo faccio per l'interesse di Roma. Ma ho 20 giorni per ripensarci".
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti.


Come detto nell'altro thread, lui o un altro non cambierebbe (quasi) nulla.


----------



## Super_Lollo (8 Ottobre 2015)

Alleluja , e adesso che i romani facciano la scelta giusta ...

PS : 20 giorni per ripensarci


----------



## mandraghe (8 Ottobre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ignazio Marino, poco fa, ha rassegnato le dimissioni da Sindaco di Roma. Lo stesso Marino ha dichiarato:"Lo faccio per l'interesse di Roma. *Ma ho 20 giorni per ripensarci*".
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti.



Ennesima buffonata in arrivo. Se dovesse ripensarci saremmo alle comiche, per ora siamo alla tragedia di un amministratore totalmente incapace e bugiardo, se poi tra 20 giorni fosse ancora in sella sarebbe una farsa.


----------



## Louis Gara (8 Ottobre 2015)

Bordata contro il PD nel comunicato delle dimissioni: 

_...non nascondo di nutrire un serio timore che immediatamente tornino a governare le logiche del passato, quelle della speculazione, degli illeciti interessi privati, del consociativismo e del meccanismo corruttivo-mafioso che purtroppo ha toccato anche parti del Pd e che senza di me avrebbe travolto non solo l'intero Partito democratico ma tutto il Campidoglio_


----------



## BossKilla7 (8 Ottobre 2015)

Bene, ora tocca a Renzie


----------



## Hammer (8 Ottobre 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Alleluja , e adesso che i romani facciano la scelta giusta ...
> 
> PS : 20 giorni per ripensarci



Se non vincete adesso è peggio del gol sbagliato di Correa 



Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Bordata contro il PD nel comunicato delle dimissioni:
> 
> _...non nascondo di nutrire un serio timore che immediatamente tornino a governare le logiche del passato, quelle della speculazione, degli illeciti interessi privati, del consociativismo e del meccanismo corruttivo-mafioso che purtroppo ha toccato anche parti del Pd e che senza di me avrebbe travolto non solo l'intero Partito democratico ma tutto il Campidoglio_



D'accordissimo


----------



## Super_Lollo (8 Ottobre 2015)

Si parla di MAGGIO per le comunali  la gente farà a tempo a dimenticarsi ...


----------



## James Watson (8 Ottobre 2015)

Questo il mio comunicato

Ignazio Marino è stato lasciato solo. Le sue responsabilità nella vicenda dei rimborsi spese saranno accertate da chi è competente in materia nelle sedi opportune. Dopo una vergognosa campagna mediatica contro di lui, oggi cade su questa vicenda. Premessa: utilizzare fondi pubblici per spese private è una mancanza molto grave per un politico. Qualsiasi sia il partito e lo schieramento. Sempre. Tuttavia, non posso tacere, questa volta, le mie perplessità sul comportamento dei vertici del mio stesso partito. Si è deciso, in questo caso, di adottare la linea dura. Ebbene, posso condividerlo. Però, a questo punto, esigo che sia sempre linea dura. In ogni caso del genere. Esigo, arrivati a questo punto che si facciano fortissime pressioni anche per le dimissioni di Faraone, Barracciu (loro sì che sono indagati per peculato) e tutti gli altri. Perché non si può essere giustiziasti o garantisti a targhe alterne, secondo le convenienze e le "correnti del caso". Tanta amarezza, e molta riflessione.


----------



## admin (8 Ottobre 2015)

Quello schifoso di Di Piazzista ha già cominciato con i suoi deliri.


----------



## Super_Lollo (8 Ottobre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Quello schifoso di Di Piazzista ha già cominciato con i suoi deliri.



Tranquillo non te lo trovi come Sindaco ... Io fossi romano pregherei per avere un prossimo sindaco a 5 stelle visto cosa hanno fatto gli ultimi 2 schieramenti ..

Comunque come ti dissi anni fa , è solo una questione di tempo e tutto il paese sarà a 5 stelle l onesta paga ..


----------



## Hammer (8 Ottobre 2015)

Comunque io dal basso della mia ignoranza non capisco una cosa

Marino è stato eletto dai cittadini Romani, ed è stato praticamente forzato alle dimissioni da un partito. Senza essere per altro indagato, al contrario di altra gente che è autorizzata a rimanere sulla sedia. È normale/lecito/legale questo?


----------



## mefisto94 (8 Ottobre 2015)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Comunque io dal basso della mia ignoranza non capisco una cosa
> 
> Marino è stato eletto dai cittadini Romani, ed è stato praticamente forzato alle dimissioni da un partito. Senza essere per altro indagato, al contrario di altra gente che è autorizzata a rimanere sulla sedia. È normale/lecito/legale questo?



E' legale, è lecito (in quanto un cittadino può cambiare idea durante il mandato), se è normale...beh questo dipende.


----------



## The P (9 Ottobre 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Bordata contro il PD nel comunicato delle dimissioni:
> 
> _...non nascondo di nutrire un serio timore che immediatamente tornino a governare le logiche del passato, quelle della speculazione, degli illeciti interessi privati, del consociativismo e del meccanismo corruttivo-mafioso che purtroppo ha toccato anche parti del Pd e che senza di me avrebbe travolto non solo l'intero Partito democratico ma tutto il Campidoglio_



beh, come dargli torto.


----------



## admin (9 Ottobre 2015)

Un sogno: Rudolph Giuliani sindaco di Roma.


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Ottobre 2015)

Un fallito in meno che, conoscendo il cervello vuoto degli italiani, sarà preso rimpiazzato da un altro fallito di pari grado..
Cioé ragazzi ma li avete visti gli ultimi sindaci di Roma? Carraro (si si proprio lui, Mr poltrona, quello della FIGC ), Rutelli (quello che non si accorge se dal suo partito spariscono i soldi) Veltroni sick Alemanno rotolo e poi sto pagliaccio finale..
Il prossimo sarà un altro PDDINNO della stessa tacca..


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Ottobre 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Comunque come ti dissi anni fa , è solo una questione di tempo e tutto il paese sarà a 5 stelle* l onesta paga *..



Ascolta a me..in italia paga molto meglio la disonestà...gli italiani sono così, non c'è niente da fare..se il prossimo sindaco sarà un 5S sarebbe un evento di portata enorme..se poi facesse bene.........
Ma tanto non avverrà...verrà eletto il solito PDDINNO


----------



## mistergao (9 Ottobre 2015)

Ho sempre pensato che fosse più uno messo lì per caso, che un disonesto. Se si va a scavare, ci sono personaggi ennemila volte peggio di Marino che mai faranno un passo indietro. Il problema di Marino è che è stato un comodo capro espiatorio, mentre i problemi di Roma continuano.


----------



## Efferosso (9 Ottobre 2015)

Mi è capitato, nel web, di imbattermi in questo elenco stilato da un romano, riadattato secondo il regolamento del forum.
Volevo sapere da chi magari vive a roma cosa ne pensa.
C'erano link praticamente ad ogni punto (onestamente non sono andato a guardarmeli) per "comprovare" la veridicità di ogni affermazione, ma chiaramente li ho rimossi.

1) ha chiamato la Guardia di Finanza il primo giorno che si è insediato 
2) ha risparmiato 120 milioni ogni anno soltanto confrontando le spese ingiustificate del comune con i prezzi di mercato come, per esempio, pagare quasi 5.000 euro a pc ai soliti.
3) ha portato e continua a portare al Procuratore la documentazione in possesso dell’Amministrazione comunale per dare una importante svolta alle indagini di Mafia Capitale.
4) ha chiuso Malagrotta dopo 30 anni scongiurando così pesantissime sanzioni dall'Europa e tornando ad accedere nuovamente ai fondi europei
5) Ha indetto un bando internazionale per la raccolta rifiuti portando ad oggi la raccolta differenziata al 43% (prima non esisteva) 
6) ha riaperto i cantieri della metro C, nel 2013 la talpa era ferma, in 2 anni ha 21 fermate in più 
7) ha identificato un nuovo centro per i rifiuti che aprirà a settembre, per la trasformazione dell'umido a impatto zero e senza odori 
8) ha messo a capo dei vigli un poliziotto mettendo i bastoni fra le ruote alla lobby potentissima dei vigili, gli ha tolto i privilegi, li ha denunciati il 31/12 e ha messo la turnazione dei dirigenti comunali. 
9) ha cacciato l'AD di AMA poi arrestato con Mafia Capitale 
10) ha cacciato in ATAC tutti gli assunti da Alemanno imbucati in ufficio e li ha mandati a fare i controllori 
11) ha pedonalizzato i fori e il tridente
12) ha mandato le ruspe a Ostia liberando gli accessi al mare dove da anni chiunque faceva finta di non sapere che comandava la mafia degli Spada e dei Fasciani 
13) ha, in soli 6 mesi portato all 90% il raddoppio della Prenestina (in 6 ANNI avevano realizzato solo il 40%) 
14) ha messo un magistrato alla trasparenza 
15) ha eliminato i camion bar dal centro storico
16) ha valorizzato i fori con le luci del premio Oscar Vincenzo Storaro e gli spettacoli multimediali di Piero Angela e Paco Lanciano. 
17) ha rimesso in attivo il teatro dell'opera 
18) ha portato investimenti nel settore culturale anche da parte dei privati.
19) ha fatto togliere centinaia di cartelloni abusivi e ha vietato le pubblicità a sfondo sessista.
20) Sta cercando di ripianare circa un miliardo di debiti che si è ritrovato appena insediato.
21) ha stilato il bilancio previsionale a inizio anno e non alla fine o addirittura l'anno successivo come è accaduto in passato.
22) ha stabilito nuove regole più stringenti per il bando degli appalti e l'affidamento di lavori pubblici. 
23) ha ridotto il tempo di apertura degli sportelli della metro, abbassando in questo modo il numero di ingressi senza biglietto. 
24) ha sperimentato la timbratura del biglietto in uscita dalla metro per ridurre ancora quelli non timbrati. 
25) ha acquistato nuovi cassonetti del pattume, che quelli che ci sono ora sono in leasing a un prezzo astronomico. 
26) ha sostituito con i LED l'illuminazione della città 
27) ha previsto il rifacimento delle principali aree stradali per l'estate
28) ha finanziato il progetto per il GRAB 
29) ha ristrutturato diversi monumenti (Colosseo, Fontana di Trevi, Barcaccia, Piazza 4 Fontane, ecc.). 
30) ha varato un nuovo progetto per ridurre l'inquinamento da elettrosmog. 
31) ha costituito per la prima volta il registro unioni civili, trascrizione matrimoni tra gay contratti all'estero, realizzando anche progetti contro il bullismo a stampo omofobico. 
32) ha varato un nuovo PGTU. 
33) ha assunto 300 spazzini in più nelle strade 
34) ha messo il gps alle spazzatrici 
35) ha indetto una gara europea trasparente ponendo un migliaio di appartamenti a disposizione dell'assistenza alloggiativa temporanea 
36) ha tolto circa 20 milioni di potenziali metri cubi di cemento per oltre cento proposte di nuove urbanizzazioni che si sarebbero riversati su 2300 ettari di Agro romano. 
37) ha revocato la delibera sulla valorizzazione delle caserme e ridotto i volumi in altre delibere come quella della ex fiera, da 93 mila mq a 67.500 mq. 
38) ha individuato 743 occupanti di case pubbliche abusivi, oppure proprietari di immobili o con redditi superiori ai limiti. 
in tutto questo, l’Agenzia di rating Internazionale ha migliorato il “punteggio” di Roma da negativo a stabile. In soli due anni.


----------



## Super_Lollo (9 Ottobre 2015)

Efferosso ha scritto:


> .....oma da negativo a stabile. In soli due anni.



Cioè ho capito bene ? tu stai difendendo l'operato di Marino ?


----------



## Super_Lollo (9 Ottobre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Un sogno: Rudolph Giuliani sindaco di Roma.




Ma magari , ci vorrebbe un sindaco cosi .. uno con le balls cubiche .. uno che non guardi in faccia a nessuno e inizi veramente a far piazza pulita .. 

ma sai meglio di me quanto è difficile Roma..


----------



## smallball (9 Ottobre 2015)

si parla di Giovanni Malago' presidente del CONI,uomo estremamente immanicato


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (9 Ottobre 2015)

che sia un poco di buono non ci piove, ma pensare che i guai della Capitale dipendano da lui è una sfida all'intelligenza.


----------



## Efferosso (9 Ottobre 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Cioè ho capito bene ? tu stai difendendo l'operato di Marino ?



Sto cercando di informarmi, riportando un parere di un'altra persona (che non conosco, peraltro), chiedendo riscontri a chi ha toccato con mano l'amministrazione Marino.
Mi sembrava di aver scritto un post abbastanza chiaro.
Cerco informazioni, cerco pareri tangibili di gente che vive Roma, cerco argomentazioni.

Di slogan, retorica e "vuotismo" ci riempiono già i media vari, non me ne faccio molto.


----------



## Super_Lollo (9 Ottobre 2015)

*INTENZIONI DI VOTO a Roma del WeekEnd scorso :*

Il Pd intorno al 20% dei consensi
Movimento 5 Stelle al 32,5% 
NoiConSalvini 16-17% (molto forte in particolare nei quartieri popolari)
Forza Italial 10%, 
Fratelli d'Italia di Giorgia Meloni 7-8%

Ammesso che siano vere , capite perché Roma non avrà al voto subito ma aspetterà 8 mesi


----------



## Louis Gara (9 Ottobre 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> *INTENZIONI DI VOTO a Roma del WeekEnd scorso :*
> 
> Il Pd intorno al 20% dei consensi
> Movimento 5 Stelle al 32,5%
> ...



Ma chi lo dice questo, il blog di Beppe? Immagino già le fandonie e i complotti di cui starà parlando.
La situazione è disciplinata dalla legge 120 del 1999: alle elezioni si va tra il 15 aprile e il 15 giugno


----------



## The P (9 Ottobre 2015)

Marino è una persona poco simpatica a molti. I romani hanno iniziato a linciarlo e apostrofarlo con il termine "sottomarino" un paio di mesi dopo che si è insediato perché Roma si era allagata. Peccato che la colpa fosse TUTTA della gestione grottesca di Alemanno.
Adesso la mazzata definitiva è dovuta al fatto che si è messo contro i poteri forti. OGGI Mafia Capitale brinda all'evento. 

Vi copio/incollo una parte di un post che sta diventando virale su FB. Questa faccenda è ridicola. Guardate quello che ha fatto Marino in 2 anni:

Il Sindaco Marino in due anni:
_
1) ha chiamato la Guardia di Finanza il primo giorno che si è insediato
2) ha risparmiato 120 milioni ogni anno solamente confrontando le spese allegre del comune con i prezzi di mercato come, per esempio, pagare 4800€ ogni pc ai soliti noti
3) ha portato e continua a portare al Procuratore Pignatone tutta la documentazione in possesso dell’Amministrazione comunale consentendo così di dare una svolta importante alle indagini di Mafia Capitale.
4) ha chiuso Malagrotta dopo 30 anni evitando così pesantissime sanzioni dall'Europa e tornando ad accedere nuovamente ai fondi europei 
5) Ha indetto un bando internazionale per la raccolta rifiuti portando ad oggi la differenziata al 43% (prima non esisteva)
6) ha riaperto i cantieri della metro C, nel 2013 la talpa era ferma, in 2 anni ha 21 fermate in più
7) ha identificato un nuovo centro per i rifiuti, a settembre apre Rocca Cencia per la trasformazione dell'umido a impatto zero e senza odori
8) ha messo a capo dei vigli un poliziotto facendo infuriare quella lobby potentissima dei vigili, gli ha tolto i privilegi, li ha denunciati il 31/12 e ha messo la turnazione dei dirigenti comunali.
9) ha cacciato l'AD di AMA poi arrestato con Mafia Capitale
10) ha cacciato in ATAC tutti gli assunti da Alemanno imbucati in ufficio e li ha mandati a fare i controllori
11) ha messo un magistrato alla trasparenza
12) ha mandato le ruspe a Ostia liberando gli accessi al mare dove da anni TUTTI facevano finta di non sapere che comandava la mafia degli Spada e dei Fasciani...
13) ha, in soli 6 mesi portato all 90% il raddoppio della Prenestina (in 6 ANNI avevano realizzato solo il 40%)
14) ha pedonalizzato i fori e il tridente.
15) ha eliminato i camion bar dal centro storico restituendo Roma al suo fascino naturale.
16) ha valorizzato i fori con le luci del premio Oscar Vincenzo Storaro e gli spettacoli multimediali di Piero Angela e Paco Lanciano in attivo già dal primo anno.
17) ha riportato in attivo il teatro dell'opera.
18) ha portato ingenti investimenti nella cultura anche da parte dei privati.
19) ha fatto rimuovere migliaia di cartelloni abusivi e ha vietato le pubblicità a sfondo sessista.
20) Sta pagando circa un miliardo di debiti che si è ritrovato appena insediato.
21) ha fatto il bilancio di previsione a inizio anno e non alla fine o addirittura l'anno successivo come avveniva in precedenza.
22) ha stabilito nuove regole più stringenti per il bando degli appalti e l'affidamento di lavori pubblici.
23) ha portato alla riduzione del tempo di apertura degli sportelli della metro, riducendo così il numero di ingressi senza biglietto.
24) ha sperimentato (sulla linea B1) la timbratura del biglietto in uscita dalla metro come ulteriore incentivo a timbrarlo.
25) ha comprato nuovi cassonetti della spazzatura, che quelli che abbiamo ora sono in leasing a un prezzo astronomico.
26) ha sostituito l'illuminazione della città con le lampadine al LED.
27) ha previsto per l'estate il rifacimento delle principali arterie stradali.
28) ha finanziato il progetto per la realizzazione del GRAB (poi bloccato dall'ultimo assessore Esposito)
29) ha ristrutturato tutta una serie di monumenti (Colosseo, Fontana di Trevi, Barcaccia, Piazza 4 Fontane, ecc.).
30) ha varato un nuovo piano per i ripetitori con lo scopo di ridurre l'inquinamento da elettrosmog.
31) creato per la prima volta il registro unioni civili, trascrizione matrimoni tra persone omosessuali contratti all'estero, progetti contro il bullismo omofobico.
32) ha finalmente varato un nuovo PGTU.
33) ha messo 300 spazzini in più nelle strade
34) ha messo il gps alle spazzatrici (Prima non avevano nemmeno un percorso stabilito da percorrere)
35) ha indetto una gara europea trasparente mettendo 1000 nuovi appartamenti a disposizione dell'assistenza alloggiativa temporanea
36) ha cancellato 20 milioni di potenziali metri cubi di cemento per 160 proposte di nuove urbanizzazioni che si sarebbero riversati su 2300 ettari di Agro romano.
37) ha cancellato altri 5 milioni di metri cubi di cemento, all’Ex Snia, al Casilino
38) ha revocato la delibera sulla valorizzazione delle caserme e ridotto i volumi in altre delibere come quella della ex fiera, da 93 mila mq a 67.500 mq.
39) ha individuato 743 occupanti di case pubbliche sprovvisti dei titoli per
abitarle perché occupanti abusivi, oppure proprietari di immobili o con redditi superiori ai limiti._


----------



## Efferosso (9 Ottobre 2015)

The P ha scritto:


> Marino è una persona poco simpatica a molti. I romani hanno iniziato a linciarlo e apostrofarlo con il termine "sottomarino" un paio di mesi dopo che si è insediato perché Roma si era allagata. Peccato che la colpa fosse TUTTA della gestione grottesca di Alemanno.
> Adesso la mazzata definitiva è dovuta al fatto che si è messo contro i poteri forti. OGGI Mafia Capitale brinda all'evento.
> 
> Vi copio/incollo una parte di un post che sta diventando virale su FB. Questa faccenda è ridicola. Guardate quello che ha fatto Marino in 2 anni:
> ...



Che cattiveria, l'ho riportato io giusto nella pagina prima


----------



## Super_Lollo (9 Ottobre 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Ma chi lo dice questo, il blog di Beppe? Immagino già le fandonie e i complotti di cui starà parlando.
> La situazione è disciplinata dalla legge 120 del 1999: alle elezioni si va tra il 15 aprile e il 15 giugno



Nono , era una mia battuta finale quella del " perchè non si va a votare " 

Le intenzioni di voto sono dell Ixsè se non ho letto male.. non proprio un organo a favore del Movimento


----------



## cris (9 Ottobre 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Bordata contro il PD nel comunicato delle dimissioni:
> 
> _...non nascondo di nutrire un serio timore che immediatamente tornino a governare le logiche del passato, *quelle della speculazione, degli illeciti interessi privati, del consociativismo e del meccanismo corruttivo-mafioso che purtroppo ha toccato anche parti del Pd* e che senza di me avrebbe travolto non solo l'intero Partito democratico ma tutto il Campidoglio_



Vorrei sentire un qualche fanatico Pd esprimere un parere in tal senso.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (9 Ottobre 2015)

Ho letto sul corriere che la giunta Marino ha avuto il record per appalti senza gara per dire... Qualche pensiero un po' lo da. Ora sembra il sindaco migliore di Italia all'improvviso?

Uno che ora dichiara, testuali parole " Farò i nomi, tiro giù tutti". Vuol dire che è immanicato per bene. 

Eh, adesso li fai i nomi? Prima no? Non era una persona onesta?


----------



## The P (9 Ottobre 2015)

Efferosso ha scritto:


> Che cattiveria, l'ho riportato io giusto nella pagina prima



scusami, non l'avevo visto


----------



## Aragorn (9 Ottobre 2015)

Sono certo che verrà degnamente sostituito.


----------



## Louis Gara (9 Ottobre 2015)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Ho letto sul corriere che la giunta Marino ha avuto il record per appalti senza gara per dire... Qualche pensiero un po' lo da. Ora sembra il sindaco migliore di Italia all'improvviso?
> 
> Uno che ora dichiara, testuali parole " Farò i nomi, tiro giù tutti". Vuol dire che è immanicato per bene.
> 
> Eh, adesso li fai i nomi? Prima no? Non era una persona onesta?


----------



## juventino (9 Ottobre 2015)

Aldilà di Marino, Alemanno e compagnia cantante, Roma è in una situazione veramente grave ed assolutamente ingestibile: i municipi fanno quel che gli pare, Atac, Ama e Acea sono ai minimi storici in quanto a servizi e con rossi in bilancio da far venire un infarto e le forze dell'ordine non fanno assolutamente NULLA. Al momento vige la totale anarchia e nessun sindaco, anche animato da buone intenzioni, sarebbe in grado di risolvere la situazione. Qua non serve a niente andare alle elezioni per eleggere un altro magnaccio, va messo un commissario, una figura forte che con competenza e pugno di ferro prenda decisioni forti bypassando tutto il marcio sistema che si è venuto a creare.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (9 Ottobre 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


>



Complotto?


----------



## mistergao (9 Ottobre 2015)

juventino ha scritto:


> Aldilà di Marino, Alemanno e compagnia cantante, Roma è in una situazione veramente grave ed assolutamente ingestibile: i municipi fanno quel che gli pare, Atac, Ama e Acea sono ai minimi storici in quanto a servizi e con rossi in bilancio da far venire un infarto e le forze dell'ordine non fanno assolutamente NULLA. Al momento vige la totale anarchia e nessun sindaco, anche animato da buone intenzioni, sarebbe in grado di risolvere la situazione. Qua non serve a niente andare alle elezioni per eleggere un altro magnaccio, va messo un commissario, una figura forte che con competenza e pugno di ferro prenda decisioni forti bypassando tutto il marcio sistema che si è venuto a creare.



Ecco, io non vivo a Roma e non posso giudicare quanto scritto nel post di The P (anche se sarebbe interessante capire se è vero o se sono solo slogan), però ci sono stato più di una volta per lavoro e mi ha dato una cattiva impressione. 
Prendiamo il discorso rifiuti: la raccolta non funzionerà (e mi pare ovvio), però la gente che butta in strada di tutto (ma veramente di tutto) non è colpa di Marino. Io mai avevo visto a Milano una donna fare i suoi bisogni tra due macchine parcheggiate, a Roma ho visto anche questo. Mah...a me dà l'idea di essere una città che ha bisogno di uno scatto importante da un punto di vista della morale, devono prima svegliarsi i romani e "civilizzarsi" (perdonate il vocabolo, che potrebbe sembrare offensivo, ma di meglio non me ne venivano) e poi sperare di eleggere l'uomo giusto per guidarli.


----------



## Super_Lollo (9 Ottobre 2015)

juventino ha scritto:


> Aldilà di Marino, Alemanno e compagnia cantante, Roma è in una situazione veramente grave ed assolutamente ingestibile: i municipi fanno quel che gli pare, Atac, Ama e Acea sono ai minimi storici in quanto a servizi e con rossi in bilancio da far venire un infarto e le forze dell'ordine non fanno assolutamente NULLA. Al momento vige la totale anarchia e nessun sindaco, anche animato da buone intenzioni, sarebbe in grado di risolvere la situazione. Qua non serve a niente andare alle elezioni per eleggere un altro magnaccio, va messo un commissario, una figura forte che con competenza e pugno di ferro prenda decisioni forti bypassando tutto il marcio sistema che si è venuto a creare.



Una volta [MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION] ha detto che ci vorrebbe un " duce " .. ovviamente è un esagerazione ( visto anche il risvolto negativo ) ma l'idea è quella.. 

occorre a Roma un Sindaco al di sopra di tutto.. uno in grado di uscire dalle logiche di partito di DX e SX degli ultimi anni..


----------



## vota DC (9 Ottobre 2015)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Ho letto sul corriere che la giunta Marino ha avuto il record per appalti senza gara per dire... Qualche pensiero un po' lo da. Ora sembra il sindaco migliore di Italia all'improvviso?
> 
> Uno che ora dichiara, testuali parole " Farò i nomi, tiro giù tutti". Vuol dire che è immanicato per bene.
> 
> Eh, adesso li fai i nomi? Prima no? Non era una persona onesta?



Hai presente la moglie di Vito Corleone? Marino è quello. E' prestanome per avere un lato presentabile, personalmente non compie chissà che crimini. Il PD è quello delle cooperative, Buzzi non era un pazzo isolato in quanto il capo delle cooperative di allora appare a cena non solo con lui ma anche con Casamonica che è un mafioso che si atteggia da mafioso.


----------



## smallball (9 Ottobre 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Una volta [MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION] ha detto che ci vorrebbe un " duce " .. ovviamente è un esagerazione ( visto anche il risvolto negativo ) ma l'idea è quella..
> 
> occorre a Roma un Sindaco al di sopra di tutto.. uno in grado di uscire dalle logiche di partito di DX e SX degli ultimi anni..



un vero Commissario,che non appartenga a Nessun partito o movimento politico e che faccia piazza pulita totale


----------



## Andrea89 (9 Ottobre 2015)

The P ha scritto:


> Marino è una persona poco simpatica a molti. I romani hanno iniziato a linciarlo e apostrofarlo con il termine "sottomarino" un paio di mesi dopo che si è insediato perché Roma si era allagata. Peccato che la colpa fosse TUTTA della gestione grottesca di Alemanno.
> Adesso la mazzata definitiva è dovuta al fatto che si è messo contro i poteri forti. OGGI Mafia Capitale brinda all'evento.
> 
> Vi copio/incollo una parte di un post che sta diventando virale su FB. Questa faccenda è ridicola. Guardate quello che ha fatto Marino in 2 anni:
> ...


tante cose bisognerebbe cercarle in rete, come minimo non sono facilmente visibili a chi abita a Roma. Altre invece potrebbero riguardare solo alcune zone di Roma (da me l'illuminazione a led non c'è, abito in periferia...) Quelle che riguardano la Metro C sono vere avendole viste con i miei occhi. Confermo anche quanto riguarda il punto 24, ma sostanzialmente è inutile: la maggior parte delle persone che usa la metro ha biglietto o abbonamento, altrimenti esce come è entrata; il vero problema sono gli autobus (ho letto che si stima che circa l'80% dei utenti che usano i bus non pagano). E' stato diminuito anche il tempo dell'apertura dei tornelli/sportelli della metro, ma sostanzialmente non è cambiato nulla: sia per quanto detto prima, sia perché la gente passa comunque. Semmai ha contribuito nell'aumento delle bestemmie di chi porta bagagli ingombranti o dei vecchi che per forza di cose si muovono lentamente trovandosi incastrati. Peccato che per evitare questo basta passare nel tornello dedicato ai portatori di handicap 

Edit: comunque Roma si allaga da sempre, certo non era colpa nemmeno di Alemanno


----------



## Efferosso (9 Ottobre 2015)

Andrea89 ha scritto:


> tante cose bisognerebbe cercarle in rete, come minimo non sono facilmente visibili a chi abita a Roma. Altre invece potrebbero riguardare solo alcune zone di Roma (da me l'illuminazione a led non c'è, abito in periferia...) Quelle che riguardano la Metro C sono vere avendole viste con i miei occhi. Confermo anche quanto riguarda il punto 24, ma sostanzialmente è inutile: la maggior parte delle persone che usa la metro ha biglietto o abbonamento, altrimenti esce come è entrata; il vero problema sono gli autobus (ho letto che si stima che circa l'80% dei utenti che usano i bus non pagano). E' stato diminuito anche il tempo dell'apertura dei tornelli/sportelli della metro, ma sostanzialmente non è cambiato nulla: sia per quanto detto prima, sia perché la gente passa comunque. Semmai ha contribuito nell'aumento delle bestemmie di chi porta bagagli ingombranti o dei vecchi che per forza di cose si muovono lentamente trovandosi incastrati. Peccato che per evitare questo basta passare nel tornello dedicato ai portatori di handicap
> 
> Edit: comunque Roma si allaga da sempre, certo non era colpa nemmeno di Alemanno



E' bello potersi confrontare con chi ha delle esperienze dirette che possono arricchire tutti.


----------



## Andrea89 (9 Ottobre 2015)

Efferosso ha scritto:


> E' bello potersi confrontare con chi ha delle esperienze dirette che possono arricchire tutti.


Roma è proprio una città che non va, parlando e ,per certi versi, scherzando con la mia ragazza le dissi che sarebbe meglio mantenerla semplicemente come museo a cielo aperto.
Chi diceva che chi vive o lavora a Roma (non romani, perché ovviamente non sono i soli colpevoli) servirebbe "civilizzazione" secondo me ha ragione.
Per il resto, almeno per come la vedo io, si tratta di soli giochi politici. Veltroni, Alemanno, Marino, Tizio5Stelle, non cambierebbe davvero nulla visto che i mali sono troppo radicati.


----------



## Super_Lollo (9 Ottobre 2015)

Andrea89 ha scritto:


> Roma è proprio una città che non va, parlando e ,per certi versi, scherzando con la mia ragazza le dissi che sarebbe meglio mantenerla semplicemente come museo a cielo aperto.
> Chi diceva che chi vive o lavora a Roma (non romani, perché ovviamente non sono i soli colpevoli) servirebbe "civilizzazione" secondo me ha ragione.
> Per il resto, almeno per come la vedo io, si tratta di soli giochi politici. Veltroni, Alemanno, Marino, Tizio5Stelle, non cambierebbe davvero nulla visto che i mali sono troppo radicati.


Beh dai almeno il dubbio di come possa finire con Tizio5stelle daccela... Siamo gli unici a non aver mai governato ... Almeno quello Hahahah


----------



## juventino (9 Ottobre 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Una volta [MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION] ha detto che ci vorrebbe un " duce " .. ovviamente è un esagerazione ( visto anche il risvolto negativo ) ma l'idea è quella..
> 
> occorre a Roma un Sindaco al di sopra di tutto.. uno in grado di uscire dalle logiche di partito di DX e SX degli ultimi anni..



Non è un'esagerazione, serve davvero quello in una situazione come Roma.


----------



## mandraghe (9 Ottobre 2015)

juventino ha scritto:


> Non è un'esagerazione, serve davvero quello in una situazione come Roma.



Serve uno come Nerone


----------



## Andrea89 (9 Ottobre 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Beh dai almeno il dubbio di come possa finire con Tizio5stelle daccela... Siamo gli unici a non aver mai governato ... Almeno quello Hahahah


La possibilità gliela potrei anche dare, il problema è che in fondo non cambierebbe chissà che


----------



## Hammer (9 Ottobre 2015)

Ha ragione [MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION]. Ci vuole un Rudolph Giuliani di turno: uno estraneo alle logiche di partito, determinato a cambiare la città, con una giunta salda, esperto, e IN PRIMIS competentissimo. Senza queste caratteristiche, a Roma non ci sarà speranza.


----------



## BossKilla7 (9 Ottobre 2015)

Il prossimo sindaco sarà del centrodestra, non illudetevi.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (9 Ottobre 2015)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Il prossimo sindaco sarà del centrodestra, non illudetevi.



Il prossimo sindaco sarà quello che garantirà più posti di lavoro pubblici agli elettori


----------



## Super_Lollo (9 Ottobre 2015)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Il prossimo sindaco sarà quello che garantirà più posti di lavoro pubblici agli elettori



Esatto , come sempre per quello oggi Roma è distrutta


----------



## BossKilla7 (9 Ottobre 2015)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Il prossimo sindaco sarà quello che garantirà più posti di lavoro pubblici agli elettori



quindi uno del centrodestra


----------



## Efferosso (10 Ottobre 2015)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Il prossimo sindaco sarà quello che garantirà più posti di lavoro pubblici agli elettori



La politica italiana da sempre vive di questo, per essere votati basta promettere:

-meno tasse
-più lavoro
-reddito di cittadinanza


Poi del fatto che se non produci questo crea un buco economico nel paese, freganiente, sarà un problema di qualcun altro.


----------



## Hammer (10 Ottobre 2015)

Efferosso ha scritto:


> La politica italiana da sempre vive di questo, per essere votati basta promettere:
> 
> -meno tasse
> -più lavoro
> -reddito di cittadinanza



In piena linea con il pensiero dell'italiano medio


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (10 Ottobre 2015)

Efferosso ha scritto:


> La politica italiana da sempre vive di questo, per essere votati basta promettere:
> 
> -meno tasse
> -più lavoro
> ...



Quello che fai tu è un discorso diverso. Si può parlare di ingenuità e altro. 

Io parlo proprio di voto di scambio totale certificato. Vedi le assunzioni nelle municipalizzate a Roma. Con alemanno mi pare si parlò tipo di 2mila assunti.

Ad ogni assunto aggiungici i voti della famiglia e degli amici di questo e vedrai che giro di voti esce fuori ecc...


Questa gente è la stessa che si lamenterà e darà del ladro al politico di turno che gli sta sulle balle, non capendo che lui è pure peggio.

C'era una bellissima vignetta satirica che descriveva questo stato di cose in proposito, roba degli anni della DC. Purtroppo non ce l'ho sottomano se no avrei fatto un paio di foto.

In sostanza due persone si incontrano, parlano, e una chiede il voto per una roba di non so cosa, tipo amministratore di condominio, in cambio di qualcos'altro. Alla fine si mettono d'accordo, si salutano e:

"si perché dobbiamo darci una mano, noi siamo brava gente, mica come i politici ladri".


----------



## cremone (10 Ottobre 2015)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Quello che fai tu è un discorso diverso. Si può parlare di ingenuità e altro.
> 
> Io parlo proprio di voto di scambio totale certificato. Vedi le assunzioni nelle municipalizzate a Roma. Con alemanno mi pare si parlò tipo di 2mila assunti.
> 
> ...



Le assunzioni servivano per garantirsi la pace sociale e tenere buoni i sindacati e aziende varie, infatti adesso che i soldi sono finiti ci sono scioperi e lamentele ogni mese


----------



## Marilson (10 Ottobre 2015)

la cosa sta degenerando, sembra un attacco in piena regola, attacco frontale contro Marino. Ormai e' un marasma di "voci" incontrollate.. sicuramente ci sara' enorme lavoro per gli avvocati


----------



## cremone (10 Ottobre 2015)

Marilson ha scritto:


> la cosa sta degenerando, sembra un attacco in piena regola, attacco frontale contro Marino. Ormai e' un marasma di "voci" incontrollate.. sicuramente ci sara' enorme lavoro per gli avvocati



Si è scavato la fossa da solo, un politico più furbo starebbe ancora in sella


----------



## Efferosso (11 Ottobre 2015)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Quello che fai tu è un discorso diverso. Si può parlare di ingenuità e altro.
> 
> Io parlo proprio di voto di scambio totale certificato. Vedi le assunzioni nelle municipalizzate a Roma. Con alemanno mi pare si parlò tipo di 2mila assunti.
> 
> ...



Fatico a vedere la differenza.
"Voto tizio perché mi dà un posto di lavoro e quindi avrò più soldi" (tra l'altro, parliamo di diritto al lavoro, perché al dovere al lavoro l'italiano normalmente è molto allergico)
"Voto Caio che mi abbasserà le tasse e quindi avrò più soldi"
"Voto Sempronio che mi darà il reddito/che mi darà il sussidio/che mi darà la CIG" e via cantando.

Non è un voto di scambio questo?
Quanti elettori leggono il programma di un partito?
L'1%? (probabilmente sto tenendomi largo)
E allora gli altri perché votano? Perché sentono 4 slogan ripetuti all'infinito che alla fine nel 90% dei casi significano una cosa sola: più soldi.

Non c'è nessuna differenza dal sindaco del paesello che ti promette il posto in comune se lo voti, e il primo ministro che ti promette 80 euro in busta in più se lo eleggi.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (11 Ottobre 2015)

Efferosso ha scritto:


> Fatico a vedere la differenza.
> "Voto tizio perché mi dà un posto di lavoro e quindi avrò più soldi" (tra l'altro, parliamo di diritto al lavoro, perché al dovere al lavoro l'italiano normalmente è molto allergico)
> "Voto Caio che mi abbasserà le tasse e quindi avrò più soldi"
> "Voto Sempronio che mi darà il reddito/che mi darà il sussidio/che mi darà la CIG" e via cantando.
> ...



Dipende sempre da come vengono fatte le norme.

La differenza è che se abbassassero in maniera seria le tasse ne potrebbero trarre comunque un benificio tutti nell'immediato e non una piccola cerchia ristretta.

Il sussidio può essere visto anche come una riforma di tipo sociale. Una persona con famiglia magari vota chi promette il sussidio non perché vuole parassitare, ma perché così può pensare di vivere in maniera dignitosa anche se domani perdesse il lavoro. Non avrà pensieri sul perdere la casa se non paga il mutuo ecc..

Che poi la maggioranza in realtà a ste cose non ci pensi, badi al suo piccolo orticello e non si ponga certi pensieri è evidente. L'uomo medio si brucerebbe i soldi del sussidio alle macchinette... Però certe cose possono essere viste anche in altri modi.

Le assunzioni nelle municipalizzate, gli appalti tarocchi alle compagnie dirette dall'amico dell'amico invece hanno un legame decisamente più stretto in certe tematiche, danneggi la comunità per favorire una piccola cerchia che ti garantisce il potere. Per me sono estremamente più dannose, non potranno mai portare a niente di buono. 

I programmi comunque non li ha mai rispettati nessuno in questo paese, anche se li guardessero che cambiarebbe? Chi ha vinto ha al massimo attuato si e no un 10% del programma politico. Per non parlare di quelli che fanno l'opposto di quel che scrivono nel programma... 

Io mi leggo il programma e tutto, ti voto, vinci, ma poi fai altro... Che posso fare in questo caso? Ti ho votato per il programma, ma fai anche l'opposto... Che faccio? Voto quello il cui programma non mi piace? Da sto punto di vista fa bene l'uomo medio a basarsi sugli slogan, si spappola meno il fegato.


----------



## cremone (12 Ottobre 2015)

Il comune verrà commissariato molto probabilmente e nessuno vuole elezioni fino a dopo il Giubileo e adesso M5s vincerebbe


----------



## Efferosso (12 Ottobre 2015)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Dipende sempre da come vengono fatte le norme.
> 
> La differenza è che se abbassassero in maniera seria le tasse ne potrebbero trarre comunque un benificio tutti nell'immediato e non una piccola cerchia ristretta.
> 
> ...



Messa così si può votare Topolino o Einstein ed è uguale.

Inoltre il discorso di fondo resta: nel dopoguerra la DC ha promesso impieghi pubblici a X persone quando ne servivano X/2, e adesso i sindacati ogni due per tre sbraitano per i contratti e per gli aumenti.

Non è che siccome è nel piccolo è diverso.


----------

